

Ask HN: best development / bus meetups in London? - nailer

I've arrived here a few weeks ago from .au, and know virtually nobody asides from a few gents at FOWA last week.<p>Where are the best places to meet others in the Python / web dev / entrepreneurship community and enjoy a pint?
======
andyn
There's a roughly monthly Python user meetup:

<http://announce.londonpython.org.uk/>

They're a friendly bunch who get together for informal talks on Python and
usually go down to the pub afterwards.

